# Nicotine Absorption



## Andre

See attached article from http://www.nature.com/srep/2014/140226/srep04133/full/srep04133.html.

Basically: Smoking a cigarette (18 mg) for 5 minutes will be 185 % more effective in delivering nicotine to your bloodstream than vaping (18 mg) for 5 minutes on an Evic with Evod. It will take you 35 minutes of vaping to get to the same level, which the cigarette attained in 5 minutes. To get to that level in 5 minutes with vaping will require 50 mg juice - and give you a Silver.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Die Kriek

That's why I'm never far from my sticks, constantly puffing away


----------



## Zodiac

Die Kriek said:


> That's why I'm never far from my sticks, constantly puffing away


Which sticks are you referring to @Die Krieg ? LoL.

Thinking about it, its quite strange that we didn't get Silver's from the stinkies then  Unless it was only me...


----------



## Die Kriek

Zodiac said:


> Which sticks are you referring to @Die Krieg ? LoL.
> 
> Thinking about it, its quite strange that we didn't get Silver's from the stinkies then  Unless it was only me...


Vape sticks. Family calls them 'vog stokkies' and recently just 'stokkies'. Ego-C Twist with mPT2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Zodiac said:


> Which sticks are you referring to @Die Krieg ? LoL.
> 
> Thinking about it, its quite strange that we didn't get Silver's from the stinkies then  Unless it was only me...


i would say the reason you didnt get a silver is cuase theres so much other kak in stinkies, that probably counter acts with the nic, and with vaping its pure or more cleaner nic

thats my theory, im no doctor...hahaha


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Which sticks are you referring to @Die Krieg ? LoL.
> 
> Thinking about it, its quite strange that we didn't get Silver's from the stinkies then  Unless it was only me...


Maybe the vapour first goes to the head, then to the bloodstream.


----------



## Zodiac

Lol guys, well, its comforting to know that we are absorbing 185% less nicotine when vaping, as opposed to smoking stinkies, and thats besides the tar, carbon monoxide and all the carcinogens and chemicals we're avoiding. Well done to us


----------



## capetocuba

Thanks for info @Matthee. Was telling myself codswallop I see 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Thanks for info @Matthee. Was telling myself codswallop I see
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Got you off the stinkies - that is all that counts. And as @Zodiac mentioned above, one can get a Silver from Vaping, but not from cigarettes, so the absorption effect might be totally different.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The more I read the info on the link and given that I vape 9mg juice I read it as if I wanted to get the same nicotine that I got from a stinkie (18mg 5 minutes) I would have to vape solidly for 2 hours and 10 minutes with a high power EC?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another question... How many mg of nic is there in a 30ml bottle of 9mg juice? Is it 9mg per 100ml or what?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Another question... How many mg of nic is there in a 30ml bottle of 9mg juice? Is it 9mg per 100ml or what?


No that is 9 mg per ml as I understand it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> No that is 9 mg per ml as I understand it.



Ahhh OK so in essence I vape 10 ml a day and absorb 90ml of nic a day? Or 5 stinkies worth of nic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

Isnt 18mg for a whole pack? I remember from when I started vaping that 1 cigarette has 0.9mg according to the package.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matt said:


> Isnt 18mg for a whole pack? I remember from when I started vaping that 1 cigarette has 0.9mg according to the package.



Not sure... this is what I'm trying to work out to argue with my old bat! 

If that is the case then I'm consuming five packs a day now?


----------



## Matt

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure... this is what I'm trying to work out to argue with my old bat!
> 
> If that is the case then I'm consuming five packs a day now?



Found it and it isnt good news. But also see the amount of tar your avoiding now. 

http://www.govtlab.gov.hk/english/pub_tnrpt.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

So based on that I was smoking around 40 a day x 0.8mg = 32mg.

I vape around 10ml a day of 9mg = 90mg

So I have trebled my nicotine intake????? Someone help me out here?


----------



## Oupa

Yes, nic mg on a pack of stinkies is per cigarette. Nic mg on eliquid is per ml. BUT remember its not the nic we are running from its the tar and thousands of chemicals. Whatever intake of nicotine is comfortable to you, i.e. no silvers or other bad effects, cannot be worse for you than stinkies, even if the nic was lower. That is my theory anyway.

I smoked Chesterfield and Mills for many years and then the last few years of smoking I was on Dunhill infinite lights... that is 0.1mg of nic per cigarette. That felt normal to me and even gave me a head rush if smoking to fast. When I started vaping after that I used 24mg nic eliquid for a few months and then settled on 18mg for almost 2 years. I am now on 9mg and 12mg juices and comfortably use about 5 - 8ml a day. Without headrush/silvers/any bad effects.... and haven't felt better in years.

So bottom line... nicotine got a bad rep from stinkies. Yes its poisonous when ingested or used improperly but so is caffeine, asperin, codeine, alcohol, ibuprofen, etc, etc, etc... its all about comfort levels and responsible use. You should realise this when you start climbing stairs again, smelling food, tasting food, stop coughing and feeling better overall

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oupa said:


> So bottom line... nicotine got a bad rep from stinkies. Yes its poisonous when ingested or used improperly but so is caffeine, asperin, codeine, alcohol, ibuprofen, etc, etc, etc... its all about comfort levels and responsible use. You should realise this when you start climbing stairs again, smelling food, tasting food, stop coughing and feeling better overall



Thanks @Oupa that was really interesting and really eye opening! And yes there is no question I can climb stairs again, not snoring, no more coughing, don't stink and the list goes on!

But I think my next order may be 6ml bottles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Oupa that was really interesting and really eye opening! And yes there is no question I can climb stairs again, not snoring, no more coughing, don't stink and the list goes on!
> 
> But I think my next order may be 6ml bottles!



Interesting.. I hope the not snoring part happens with me too, my wife would be over the moon


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Interesting.. I hope the not snoring part happens with me too, my wife would be over the moon



I still suffer with my sinuses but my snoring is about a 1,000 times better (or 1,000 times less) than it was.


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> I still suffer with my sinuses but my snoring is about a 1,000 times better (or 1,000 times less) than it was.



That's good news then


----------



## Ollypop

Ooooooh. That's interesting! Although I do spend more time out of my day with my vape great than I did with stinkies. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Also keep in mind that nicotine absorption from vaping is much less efficient than from a stinkie. With vaping, the nic is absorbed by the walls of your throat, mouth and sinuses. The particles are too big to penetrate all the way into your lungs. So the content may be much higher, but the amount absorbed will be similar to the stinkies. 

In an early experiment with now out-dated equipment and inexperienced users, the nic absorption was so low from vaping that the conclusion of the study was that vaping was purely a placebo. A later experiment by the same group allowing experienced volunteers to use their own personal vaping setups showed slightly better results, but still concluded that a large part of the effectiveness of vaping is due to the physical, habitual component being satisfied.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rex_Bael said:


> Also keep in mind that nicotine absorption from vaping is much less efficient than from a stinkie. With vaping, the nic is absorbed by the walls of your throat, mouth and sinuses. The particles are too big to penetrate all the way into your lungs. So the content may be much higher, but the amount absorbed will be similar to the stinkies.
> 
> In an early experiment with now out-dated equipment and inexperienced users, the nic absorption was so low from vaping that the conclusion of the study was that vaping was purely a placebo. A later experiment by the same group allowing experienced volunteers to use their own personal vaping setups showed slightly better results, but still concluded that a large part of the effectiveness of vaping is due to the physical, habitual component being satisfied.



I hear you @Rex_Bael , but I do think we are getting nicotine in from vaping otherwise it would not be so easy to stop smoking. I dont think its just a placebo effect.

But I agree that less nicotine is absorbed when vaping.

A study I read some time ago (will try to find again) showed the level of nicotine in the blood while having a cigarette versus vaping. They were measuring something in the blood that is a response to the nicotine.

With a real cigarette the level spikes up much higher and much sooner, like after a minute. Thats helps explain why we perceive it to be such a "high". With vaping it doesnt rise as high (like a third of the level) and takes much longer, like 15 minutes. The high spike from the real cigarettes is also believed to be contributed to by the other chemicals in the real smoke.

Interestingly, that spike one gets from real cigarettes is believed to be what one gets very addicted to. The brain chemicals in response to this spike is what we feel the pleasure from. With vaping, there is not as much of a spike so less "feel good chemicals" in response, so less addiction.

I can believe this fully and have experienced this first hand.

When i smoked i could not go for more than about 30 to 40 mins without having a cigarette. When in a shopping centre for a few hours i would frequently go to the car park to light up. When in a non smoking restaurant, I would go outside after the main meal for a quick smoke then come back for coffees etc.

Now, with vaping, I can easily go for a few hours without feeling much (if not any) craving for my vape. I have often been out and about and been busy at a shopping centre for example and "forgotten" to vape. That would never ever in a million years have happened when smoking.

So, long story short, i am getting in nicotine but I think i am far less addicted to it now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> A study I read some time ago (will try to find again) showed the level of nicotine in the blood while having a cigarette versus vaping. They were measuring something in the blood that is a response to the nicotine.


Try the original post.


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> Try the original post.



That was not the same one @Matthee, but essentially the same result, yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

@Silver I absolutely agree with you, these studies were done in the really early days of vaping. 1st generation cig-alikes were used for the first test with volunteers that had never vaped before. The second group at least had their own equipment and knew little tricks such as using a primer puff on the auto battery to get the coil warm. The equipment we use now is light-years ahead and the knowledge we have just as far ahead. I think anyone who has ever pulled a Silver can attest to the fact that we are getting nicotine in


----------



## Silver

Rex_Bael said:


> @Silver I absolutely agree with you, these studies were done in the really early days of vaping. 1st generation cig-alikes were used for the first test with volunteers that had never vaped before. The second group at least had their own equipment and knew little tricks such as using a primer puff on the auto battery to get the coil warm. The equipment we use now is light-years ahead and the knowledge we have just as far ahead. I think anyone who has ever pulled a Silver can attest to the fact that we are getting nicotine in




Oh yes, how could i forget that!!!
Lol!


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> See attached article from http://www.nature.com/srep/2014/140226/srep04133/full/srep04133.html.
> 
> Basically: Smoking a cigarette (18 mg) for 5 minutes will be 185 % more effective in delivering nicotine to your bloodstream than vaping (18 mg) for 5 minutes on an Evic with Evod. It will take you 35 minutes of vaping to get to the same level, which the cigarette attained in 5 minutes. To get to that level in 5 minutes with vaping will require 50 mg juice - and give you a Silver.



@HvNDhF this might help you to understand why you're craving a cigarette.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Juan_G

You asked a question in the chat box about a thread discussing nicotine absoption

This thread we are in now was one of the first ones discussing this topic. Have a look at the first post

Also, there was a thread on Vaping and Gout that touched on this issue
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-and-gout.t56434/#post-750646
Scroll down from that link, i also posted a graph that shows the nicotine absorption rate of vaping vs smoking.

And there is this thread too which is worth reading as well:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicotine-in-cigarettes.t57169/

Hope it helps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

